# Completely Revamped 10 Week Cycle & PCT



## BigSwoll76 (May 16, 2012)

As a result of all the responses to my first cycle, I decided to revamp it almost entirely. PLEASE chime in with any adjustments you guys think I can make to improve upon it. 

*My First 10-Week Cycle*:
Weeks 1-10: 250 mg of Testosterone Enanthate 2x/week (Monday & Thursday)
Weeks 1-11: 250-500 IU of hCG 2x/week (one day before each steroid injection???Sunday & Wednesday)
Weeks 1-11: 10-40 mg of Nolvadex every day (only used if estrogenic side effects become apparent)
Weeks 1-15: 10-25 mg of Aromasin every day or every other day (only used if Nolvadex alone is insufficient)

*Post Cycle Therapy*: (how long after my last test injection do I wait until beginning PCT???1, 2, or 3 weeks?)
Weeks 12-13: 500-1,000 IU of hCG every other day for 15 days (4,000-8,000 IU total)
Weeks 12-15: 50/50/50/50 of Clomid
Weeks 12-15: 20/20/20/20 of Nolvadex

Just for the record, I was hoping to avoid taking an AI such as Aromasin or Arimidex to prevent my HDL from lowering any more (it???s only at a meager 37 mg/dL). 

Lastly, I???m still confused about what to do after my last test injection. Do I take hCG from the start of my cycle till the end of PCT? Or, do I stop hCG entirely after my last test injection? There???s a lot of misleading information out there regarding this issue and I was hoping you guys could clarify this for me. 

Personal stats are as follows: 
Height = 6???3
Age = 25 (almost 26)
Weight = 210 pounds
Body Fat = 13.5% (tested hydrostatically)
Total Testosterone = 337 ng/dL
IGF-1 = 466 ng/mL
Growth Hormone = 1.27 ng/mL
Diet = Clean meals every 2-3 hours
Goals = To resume bodybuilding without all the accompanying joint pain???I have chronic rotator cuff tendinosis in both shoulders. Size gains are, therefore, only of secondary importance to me (though still very important???bodybuilding is in my DNA).


----------



## nby (May 16, 2012)

Don't use HCG during PCT. Start PCT two weeks (14 days) after last test injection. Nolvadex alone will suffice.


----------



## Digitalash (May 16, 2012)

How do you expect AAS to treat your shoulder problems? Test alone will not do it IMO, deca maybe but depending on the issue that might not either


----------



## the_predator (May 16, 2012)

All this "revamping" for 500mg a week of test and nothing else? And Digitalash is right! Roids are not going to help injury. Look into HGH or peptides for injury repair help.


----------



## BigSwoll76 (May 16, 2012)

Believe me, if I could afford or even get my hands on hGH that's what I'd be trying instead. This is just the cheaper and easier to obtain option and I'm hoping it can provide me with at least some relief. Any ideas where I might be able to get legit hGH (Humatrope or Genotropin preferably)?


----------



## Vibrant (May 16, 2012)

Sorry but we can't discuss sources here.

Look in the sponsors sections.

If you can't afford hgh, look into peptides.


----------



## XYZ (May 16, 2012)

I would go see an endo. or urologist, those test levels for a person your age are low, VERY LOW.


----------

